# huffy? Cheater slick bike?



## DrewCfromSC

_ Hello, im gathering info for finding my first bike. It was a Kmart parking lot sale. 1966? It cost $26.88 and I paid 1/2! with my savings. Think it was a Huffy but I know it was called the Cheater slick. Mine was red but remeber choosing between red or green. Anyone have one and like to share some info?
Drew C_.


----------



## Cheaterslick

*This one ?*

1968 Huffy Cheater Slick


----------



## DrewCfromSC

_That looks like it! Keep me in mind if you see a red one for sale anywhere, or at least a chainguard. Id like to hang it in my shop.
Drew C._


----------



## Cheaterslick

*Raised white letter Cheater Slick*

Will do


----------



## drane1

I have a red dragsters guard, different labeling. I also have a complete 5spd Cheater slick. I'd need like 600 or trade for something awesome.


----------



## DrewCfromSC

_im back to looking again!_


----------



## sasafras

i have access to the chain guard. I will get pic and value this weekend. I live in the town wear huffys were made. Celina,oh.


----------



## dandman89

*i have a red and chrome cheater slick modified*

hey i have a 1968 huffy cheater slick modified in damn near mint cond with ram handlebars and the sissy bar if your still looking email me with questions at doriginalegli@gmail.com


----------



## DrewCfromSC

ok been away longer than I thought, still looking for a red bike.


----------

